# Finally took my Trance X 29-2 out. What I learned (>50 yrs old).



## BRnPA (Oct 9, 2020)

I've had the Giant Trance X for about a month and finally had a chance to take it out today to Valley Forge park in PA. There is a nice trail that goes along the railroad tracks, next to the Schuylkill river. Mostly flat, but there are some very steep sections, punctuated by water-break logs, sunk into the ground. Was out for a couple hours and here's what I learned:
1. Being over 50 and consistently riding a 32 lb. bike uphill is very tiring, even for someone who works out all the time, and actually trains legs hard. 
2. The bike handles everything really well but the two guys on E-bikes who effortlessly passed me on the huge hill really pissed me off. 
3. Water is great on the trail, but not in a water bottle. That sh*t is going to bounce out. Need a hydration pack.
4. An after-ride lager is amazing.

What are you old geezers doing to maintain consistent energy during rides? Are you carb-loading prior to rides, packing cells with glucose and sucking down electrolytes during rides? Are there any leg-specific exercises which translate to better/stronger riding? All comments welcomed (except 'sell the Trance and buy an e-bike'). Thanks.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

If I eat anything right before I ride (in the morning) I feel bogged down. So, a cup or two of coffee will get me where I want to go until it's time to stop for a snack for re-energizing. On the night before a bigger ride, I will drink extra water. Electrolyte capsules taken every 45-60 minutes during the ride helps me, too.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

BRnPA said:


> I've had the Giant Trance X for about a month and finally had a chance to take it out today to Valley Forge park in PA. There is a nice trail that goes along the railroad tracks, next to the Schuylkill river. Mostly flat, but there are some very steep sections, punctuated by water-break logs, sunk into the ground. Was out for a couple hours and here's what I learned:
> 1. Being over 50 and consistently riding a 32 lb. bike uphill is very tiring, even for someone who works out all the time, and actually trains legs hard.
> 2. The bike handles everything really well but the two guys on E-bikes who effortlessly passed me on the huge hill really pissed me off.
> 3. Water is great on the trail, but not in a water bottle. That sh*t is going to bounce out. Need a hydration pack.
> ...


Might train legs etc. but change that to a bike in the real world and find out the apples to oranges are indeed different. 
Now for the engine swap... Get rid of the 4 cylinder with shot valves and drop in a proper V8, figuratively speaking. In other words, gotsta git out and tune and train to what a bicycle needs from you and you need from the bicycle.

Ebikes are a separate item that down the line, you can become capable of staying with them for the most part however, that is the last concern. Progression in your abilities and endurance are job one, ego has no place since all it does is undo your progress.

Get some time in. Have some adventure with distances and destinations thrown in. Make it a fun thing and it will happen at a better rate too.


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

BRnPA said:


> 2. The bike handles everything really well but the two guys on E-bikes who effortlessly passed me on the huge hill really pissed me off.


"Really pissed me off", what?

Is this a thing with bike riders about being passed? Just humor added to the post?


----------



## Gumby_rider (Apr 18, 2017)

It’s going to take more than a month to get in riding shape. Techniques also play a role on energy expenditure.


----------



## BRnPA (Oct 9, 2020)

ZX11 said:


> "Really pissed me off", what?
> 
> Is this a thing with bike riders about being passed? Just humor added to the post?


Ha! I was pissed that my old ass couldn't keep up with them.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Gumby_rider said:


> It's going to take more than a month to get in riding shape. Techniques also play a role on energy expenditure.


Fuel economy based on many factors. Riding shape, subjective as that is, is an investment that never offers instant gratification. Spot on!



BRnPA said:


> Ha! I was pissed that my old ass couldn't keep up with them.


Too early in the game for that one!

Patience, Grasshoppah...


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

BRnPA said:


> I've had the Giant Trance X for about a month and finally had a chance to take it out today to Valley Forge park in PA. There is a nice trail that goes along the railroad tracks, next to the Schuylkill river. Mostly flat, but there are some very steep sections, punctuated by water-break logs, sunk into the ground. Was out for a couple hours and here's what I learned:
> 1. Being over 50 and consistently riding a 32 lb. bike uphill is very tiring, even for someone who works out all the time, and actually trains legs hard.
> 2. The bike handles everything really well but the two guys on E-bikes who effortlessly passed me on the huge hill really pissed me off.
> 3. Water is great on the trail, but not in a water bottle. That sh*t is going to bounce out. Need a hydration pack.
> ...


Ride steep, technical trails. Lots.
Weight training. Squats deadlifts chins presses.
Jog, run, sprint hills in the slush season.
Eat nothing that comes from a factory
Eat nothing that has an ingredient label
Move a lot, carry heavy things, sleep a lot
Trail work that includes bench cutting and moving heavy things.


----------



## BFH9 (Oct 22, 2020)

“Training” for/in one activity isn’t going to translate to performance in another most times. What translates from one activity to another is overall fitness, but still not apples to apples. To be a good climber on a bike requires heart and lung fitness and lots of time climbing on a bike.

The thing that is more important is the mental training. The right mental approach/understanding to what your body can and can’t do does translate from activity to activity in an apples to apples way. Most people don’t know their actual physical limits, because they listen to that part of their brain that tells them “this is too hard” or “I’m too tired” or “I can’t do that” or you get the point. The difficult thing about learning this is that you have to push past what your brain tells you you can’t do to really find out what your body can do. Most of us can do/tolerate a lot more physically than our brain tells us we can. This is THE factor that separates elite athletes/soldier/performers from the rest of us.

The other thing is hydration. If your urine isn’t clear, copious and frequent, you are actually dehydrated. A small amount of dehydration, like 3%, starts to impact mental and physical performance.

And finally, POST BIKING BEER BLISS is a thing.


----------



## BRnPA (Oct 9, 2020)

BFH9 said:


> "Training" for/in one activity isn't going to translate to performance in another most times. What translates from one activity to another is overall fitness, but still not apples to apples. To be a good climber on a bike requires heart and lung fitness and lots of time climbing on a bike.
> 
> The thing that is more important is the mental training. The right mental approach/understanding to what your body can and can't do does translate from activity to activity in an apples to apples way. Most people don't know their actual physical limits, because they listen to that part of their brain that tells them "this is too hard" or "I'm too tired" or "I can't do that" or you get the point. The difficult thing about learning this is that you have to push past what your brain tells you you can't do to really find out what your body can do. Most of us can do/tolerate a lot more physically than our brain tells us we can. This is THE factor that separates elite athletes/soldier/performers from the rest of us.
> 
> ...


"Most people don't know their actual physical limits, because they listen to that part of their brain that tells them "this is too hard" or "I'm too tired" or "I can't do that" or you get the point." - Completely agree that a lot of this is a 'mental thing'. The body is capable of so much more than we put on it. If anyone wants to read a great book about this subject, I recommend: Spiritual Journey of Joseph L. Greenstein: The Mighty Atom: Spielman, Ed: 9781885440303: Amazon.com: Books

+1 for the post biking beer bliss.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Ride your bike more on trails close and convenient for more riding. Rest a bit when your tired. Ride more. Pretty soon you won't be able to complain.


----------



## natemeister (Jan 16, 2021)

I'm not over 50 yet, at 44 years old, but I feel you. Luckily, my wife tells me I have to start somewhere and keep getting out. It doesn't help that I am carrying 8 lbs from working from home during COVID and can't get out because I have a 1 and 4 year old with me.


----------



## JPSeuropa (Jul 12, 2010)

As others have said. Weight training makes a huge difference...of course if you try to ride the day after a leg workout, expect ssssllllloooowwwness. Weight training your upper body helps as well...stabilizes you on the bike and helps prevent serious injuries on the inevitable crashes.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

You need to stay well hydrated, especially leading up to a ride. If it's hot, a bottle with electrolyte mix is a good thing, along with regular h2o, I eat something like a PB&banana sandwich about an hour before a ride. Unless the ride gets over 2-3 hrs, that is usually plenty of fuel for me, but if it is longer, I snack on a little trail mix I always bring. 

Nothing is going to make you better at riding, than getting out riding. You can do squats, or whatever, but nothing beats turning the cranks a few times a week, every week... and it's more fun. Cycling legs are a real thing. Throw in a really long ride every now and again, and you'll be having more fun than suffering in a couple of months. Though the old saying - it never gets easier, you just go faster. 

If you don't already, you need to start doing regular core strengthening exercises, and cycling stretches/ yoga. < This is what will inevitably bite you in the ass, if you don't.


----------



## BRnPA (Oct 9, 2020)

*Day Two: * I went out today and rode a local trail near Valley Forge. Some good uphills and some nice flats through fields and woods. Felt better than yesterday. Got some good practice bunny hopping since Hurricane Ida put a ton of stuff in the trails. Picked up a hydration pack so I was able to suck a lot of water. Agree with everyone who says to keep working out and have a strong core - Right there with you on that: I've been a regular weight lifter and martial artist since the late '80s so I have a good foundation. Just need to 'keep pedalling'. Thanks everyone!!


----------



## gosebubbe (Aug 27, 2021)

A couple of years shy of 50 here and got back into riding about a year ago, on the same bike as you. 
For longer rides, I load up in the morning with whole wheat bread, peanut butter, bananas and coffee. Carry a 12oz bottle with electrolyte that I drink from whenever I stop and a camelback for water. 
Halfway through the ride, 1.5-2h in, I stop for another banana and an energy bar, which is enough to get me through a trail day around here in NorCal. 
Back at the car, I usually have some extra food, like jerky, that I'll eat on my way back home. 

If your bottle bounces out, get a better holder. Ive never lost mine going down double diamonds or hitting jumps. It's even survived a couple of good crashes


----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

*Member has removed content due to fundamental disagreement with this site owner's views favoring expanded access for electric mountain bikes (eMtb) on multiuse singletrack in public lands.*


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

This summer I also started carrying a bottle with electrolyte along with water in my Camelbak. And I had to get a better cage for one of my bikes as it kept bouncing out. I don't eat anything different before rides, my usual cereal with fruit and coffee (resulting in the same as D. Ino). And then a ClifBar during a break.

One of my first long adventure rides was from my apartment in Chestnut Hill to Valley Forge! That was in 1995. I fell asleep at the park.


----------



## BRnPA (Oct 9, 2020)

D. Inoobinati said:


> Nothing like a giant bag of water on your back to keep that prostate pancake-shaped.
> 
> I don't ride before taking a solid, caffeine-induced dump. A couple of hundred calories 40 minutes before pedaling, and a few Gu-Packs for anything past 2 hours.


Can I just chew on expresso beans and drink warm water from my hydration pack for energy?


----------



## BRnPA (Oct 9, 2020)

chazpat said:


> This summer I also started carrying a bottle with electrolyte along with water in my Camelbak. And I had to get a better cage for one of my bikes as it kept bouncing out. I don't eat anything different before rides, my usual cereal with fruit and coffee (resulting in the same as D. Ino). And then a ClifBar during a break.
> 
> One of my first long adventure rides was from my apartment in Chestnut Hill to Valley Forge! That was in 1995. I fell asleep at the park.


Chestnut Hill to VF is a good ride. Not surprised you fell asleep! If you're still in the area, let me know and we'll schedule a ride. 
My current cage is just a little large for my older Sigg water bottle (which I got in the '90s and won't die), so I may get a slightly fatter water bottle and put electrolytes in that (or swap the cage from my old Schwinn MTB which holds that water bottle well).


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

ZX11 said:


> "Really pissed me off", what?
> 
> Is this a thing with bike riders about being passed? Just humor added to the post?


He's not the only who finds e-bikers annoying.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

You'll gain energy and efficiency as you increase your time on the bike. There are many other factors including rest and proper nutrition but my bet is that you just need to get out and ride.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

BRnPA said:


> "Most people don't know their actual physical limits, because they listen to that part of their brain that tells them "this is too hard" or "I'm too tired" or "I can't do that" or you get the point." - Completely agree that a lot of this is a 'mental thing'. The body is capable of so much more than we put on it. If anyone wants to read a great book about this subject, I recommend: Spiritual Journey of Joseph L. Greenstein: The Mighty Atom: Spielman, Ed: 9781885440303: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> +1 for the post biking beer bliss.


I prefer David Goggins if indeed motivation. He's uhhhhh direct lol ?. No beating around the bush with him. ???? He's one of the hardest dudes on planet earth&#8230;..









Can't Hurt Me: Master Your Mind and Defy the Odds: David Goggins: 9781544512280: Amazon.com: Books


Can't Hurt Me: Master Your Mind and Defy the Odds [David Goggins] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Can't Hurt Me: Master Your Mind and Defy the Odds



www.amazon.com





For hydration pickup Drip Drop at Walgreens or CVS, in section where the useless pedialyte is. Best thing on earth for hydration/electrolytes and cramps (avoiding them). Also works great for hangovers lol!!!!


----------



## BRnPA (Oct 9, 2020)

Brules said:


> I prefer David Goggins if indeed motivation. He's uhhhhh direct lol ?. No beating around the bush with him. ???? He's one of the hardest dudes on planet earth&#8230;..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone try any of the DIY electrolyte concoctions? DIY Electrolyte Drink :: Natural rehydration for colds, flu, food poisoning, & physical exertion - Raising Generation Nourished


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

BRnPA said:


> Chestnut Hill to VF is a good ride. Not surprised you fell asleep! If you're still in the area, let me know and we'll schedule a ride.
> My current cage is just a little large for my older Sigg water bottle (which I got in the '90s and won't die), so I may get a slightly fatter water bottle and put electrolytes in that (or swap the cage from my old Schwinn MTB which holds that water bottle well).


Sorry, I left in 1996!

I would love to ride in Wissahikon again to see how much it's changed. Back then, I was mostly riding on old hiking trails with big rocks and I usually lost some blood. I remember the big native American statue out in the middle of the woods; seems like there was something else as well.

My family was up there about 6 years ago and it looked like the city has some pretty good cycling infrastructure (?)


----------



## BRnPA (Oct 9, 2020)

chazpat said:


> Sorry, I left in 1996!
> 
> I would love to ride in Wissahikon again to see how much it's changed. Back then, I was mostly riding on old hiking trails with big rocks and I usually lost some blood. I remember the big native American statue out in the middle of the woods; seems like there was something else as well.
> 
> My family was up there about 6 years ago and it looked like the city has some pretty good cycling infrastructure (?)


I have not taken the Giant to the Wiss yet but it's on the list. There are some good videos on Youtube of those trails and there is a huge community of riders who go out every week, so I'll hook-up with them and let you know how it is. And, you are correct: Philly is a biking city now. Bike lanes everywhere and a lot of really good MTB trails being developed within an hour from Center City.


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

Instead of starting a new post thought I would revive this one. How are you liking your bike after having it a bit? Having a hard time finding much in the way of reviews for this bike. That didn’t stop me from buying a new X 29 2 last night, my first mt bike since 2016, I will be 54 in a couple months. I am a reasonably strong cyclist from gravel riding and triathlon but really miss the challenge of mt biking, should be fun.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

It’s a good burley bike. I’ve never heard anything bad about them. You might hop down to the manufacturer’s area and see if there’s any threads in there for your bike. I imagine there are several. Might get some good info there. Also hit YouTube. There’s probably a bunch of reviews on there and good info on the bike.


----------



## gosebubbe (Aug 27, 2021)

Ive had mine for just over 1,5y now and I still think it's a really good bike for the money with good components. It climbs really well but has also safely taken me down some of the gnarlier double blacks in the area. 
I put mine up for sale just the other day, but only because I wanted something with a little more travel and carbon wheels and decided to get a new bike rather than upgrading.


----------



## BRnPA (Oct 9, 2020)

smithe68 said:


> Instead of starting a new post thought I would revive this one. How are you liking your bike after having it a bit? Having a hard time finding much in the way of reviews for this bike. That didn’t stop me from buying a new X 29 2 last night, my first mt bike since 2016, I will be 54 in a couple months. I am a reasonably strong cyclist from gravel riding and triathlon but really miss the challenge of mt biking, should be fun.


I really like this bike. I've recently upgraded the wheels, hubs, and handlebars. Industry 9 Enduro S28h with Hydra and a 35mm carbon riser bar. The bike rides like a completely different machine; Amazing that saving over a pound of wheel-weight really translates into a much better riding experience. Much more snappy and the carbon bar does a really nice job of cushioning the energy transfer. And @gosebubbe is right: This bike does climb well and the downhills are amazing!! I've done some stupid sh*t on east coast rock gardens and haven't been thrown off yet. For the money, I think this bike is worth it, especially for someone like me who hadn't purchased a new bike in 30 years. This one came out on top in geometry, components, and what we can actually get during the Covid bike drought.


----------



## BRnPA (Oct 9, 2020)

smithe68 said:


> Instead of starting a new post thought I would revive this one. How are you liking your bike after having it a bit? Having a hard time finding much in the way of reviews for this bike. That didn’t stop me from buying a new X 29 2 last night, my first mt bike since 2016, I will be 54 in a couple months. I am a reasonably strong cyclist from gravel riding and triathlon but really miss the challenge of mt biking, should be fun.


Here are some good reviews:








Giant Trance X 29 2 Review | Giant's all-new Trance X is its best trail bike yet


The Giant Trance X has returned for 2021, but forget everything you knew about the old bike because this is a very different beast! It features more suspension travel, forward-thinking geometry, and a clever flip chip. So how does it perform on the trail? Read on for our Giant Trance X 29 review.




flowmountainbike.com












Review: Giant Trance X 29 2


At this price point the Trance X 29 2 is a very competitive bike for beginner, to expert level riders who are on a budget.




theloamwolf.com












Giant Trance 29 2 in review


The Giant Trance 29 2 is the perfect example to prove that we can no longer categorise bikes just by the length of their travel.




enduro-mtb.com









There are more. Just be specific in your search, i.e. use double-quotes to bound the search string.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

No joke...if you can find one borrow a singlespeed and try it out. Try it on your local trails, maybe on the easier ones first. SS bikes are usually lightweight (about 20-25 lbs) and they're a blast. You'll be surprised how fast you go.


----------



## BRnPA (Oct 9, 2020)

MTBeing said:


> No joke...if you can find one borrow a singlespeed and try it out. Try it on your local trails, maybe on the easier ones first. SS bikes are usually lightweight (about 20-25 lbs) and they're a blast. You'll be surprised how fast you go.


This is a good point. I've been toying with the idea of picking up/building a light-weight hardtail to replace my ancient 1991 Schwinn beater. Looked at XC bikes but I don't think they would be comfortable riding for hours, as they are meant to be raced fast and gotten off. I'm looking for something that would be more of an exploration bike specifically not for rock gardens or fast DH (though picking a line would be really important with that ride) but taking on flats and blue/greens for a more relaxed ride. Not sure I'm ready for a single speed - having some gears is easier on my old legs.


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

BRnPA said:


> Here are some good reviews:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for these, I had seen the video but not the articles. Picking up my bike next week when I get home from vacation, I didn’t have a good way to get it home after my test ride/purchase.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

BRnPA said:


> I've had the Giant Trance X for about a month and finally had a chance to take it out today to Valley Forge park in PA. There is a nice trail that goes along the railroad tracks, next to the Schuylkill river. Mostly flat, but there are some very steep sections, punctuated by water-break logs, sunk into the ground. Was out for a couple hours and here's what I learned:
> 1. Being over 50 and consistently riding a 32 lb. bike uphill is very tiring, even for someone who works out all the time, and actually trains legs hard.
> 2. The bike handles everything really well but the two guys on E-bikes who effortlessly passed me on the huge hill really pissed me off.
> 3. Water is great on the trail, but not in a water bottle. That sh*t is going to bounce out. Need a hydration pack.
> ...


I eat a pastry like an almond croissant with a mug of coffee driving to the trailhead. Then, I stop halfway or so and have a beer, my wife's fig walnut bars or a handful of fig newtons. For quick snacks, I would recommend small bits of hard candy or, even better, Jelly Bellys, the best jelly bean you can dream of. Also, no beer back at the car - it's driving time. I usually have some fruit for driving back and sometimes, left over pastry.

I don't drink sports drinks much. I'm more likely to drink water bottles of our well water, just loaded with minerals. But, if it is going to be very hot and I'm nuts enough to ride, I will drink a small can or two of V8 which has the full overdone USA servings of salts.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Skip eating for a week.
The lighter you is a better you.
Ride 6-7 days every week.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

33red said:


> Skip eating for a week.
> The lighter you is a better you.
> Ride 6-7 days every week.


Well, lemme see, cancer and its treatment took 40% of my total weight. Wasn't quite up to the task of riding many days. Still lighter me, buuut...
I can get away with 7-8 psi in my 3.0's tho', that hasta count for sompin', I suppose! 

The good news, I received the cancer free on Friday! 😁


----------



## Gumby_rider (Apr 18, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> Well, lemme see, cancer and its treatment took 40% of my total weight. Wasn't quite up to the task of riding many days. Still lighter me, buuut...
> I can get away with 7-8 psi in my 3.0's tho', that hasta count for sompin', I suppose!
> 
> The good news, I received the cancer free on Friday! 😁


Congrat!!!!! Cheers to the good news. Way to go.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Gumby_rider said:


> Congrat!!!!! Cheers to the good news. Way to go.


Thankya! 

I am very interested to see more on the Trance experiences in this thread. Seems folks are having a hella good time with em so far.


----------



## rtonthat (11 mo ago)

D. Inoobinati said:


> Nothing like a giant bag of water on your back to keep that prostate pancake-shaped.
> 
> I don't ride before taking a solid, caffeine-induced dump. A couple of hundred calories 40 minutes before pedaling, and a few Gu-Packs for anything past 2 hours.


lol. This is the stuff I come to mtbr for.


----------

